# railroad push carts...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Pushing my little cart around on the rails got me interested in other railroad push carts, and evidently they have quite an interesting past. This is a push cart railroad in Taiwan...





 
Carting in over a bridge in 1949...









Coal carts...










People still using carts in 1976...




































Travelling in style...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Scenic route...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't look down ... I repeat: Do NOT Look Down !!!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

What do you mean dont look down. Heck dont look at how the bridge is built, that would scare you into not crossing right there!!

Massey


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've seen highways in Jersey that looked worse....:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Massey said:


> What do you mean dont look down. Heck dont look at how the bridge is built, that would scare you into not crossing right there!!
> 
> Massey


Life in other countries has a lot more inherent risk built into it than it does here. But the downside of that is people here become weaker and more fearful as they become more risk averse. I believe that fear of risk also makes people more easily emotionally offended, where the biggest fear is of getting sued for saying the wrong words.:laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea What Choo Choo Said!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You guys are a hoot! I nearly fell off of my chair ... just like that guy who's gotta pee!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Yea What Choo Choo Said!!!!
> View attachment 13285


Sean, that's *hilarious*! :laugh:


----------

